# what music player do you use?



## nin10do (Dec 8, 2008)

tell us what you prefer


----------



## Maybe (Dec 8, 2008)

Umm does youtube count?


----------



## nin10do (Dec 8, 2008)

Maybe said:
			
		

> Umm does youtube count?



lol yeah i guess i shoulda put in youtube and torrents as options


----------



## Banger (Dec 8, 2008)

A torrent client to play music is moronic, that is like playing music through limewire/frostwire/bearshare...


I use Foobar2000


----------



## skyman747 (Dec 8, 2008)

If I wanna listen to a song, I just youtube it.


----------



## Joey R. (Dec 8, 2008)

WinAmp. I've tried foobar2000 and, while really cool and customizable, I found it too hard to work with. I guess I'm too spoilt by WinAmp


----------



## Banger (Dec 8, 2008)

Joey R. said:
			
		

> WinAmp. I've tried foobar2000 and, while really cool and customizable, I found it too hard to work with. I guess I'm too spoilt by WinAmp




I suggest you download a skin for it maybe? Foobar2000 is extremely lightweight compared to winamp. And it does not crash when trying to load 20 gigs of music at the same time (Well really 200 gigs but yea)


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 8, 2008)

winamp ftw  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



use default theme with nitevision color scheme and custom visualizer


----------



## Translucentbill (Dec 8, 2008)

I prefer itunes :]


----------



## blitzer320 (Dec 8, 2008)

im on ubuntu so i use amarok i love it because i can get info on the artist and the lyrics for the song in one click


----------



## nin10do (Dec 8, 2008)

Joey R. said:
			
		

> WinAmp. I've tried foobar2000 and, while really cool and customizable, I found it too hard to work with. I guess I'm too spoilt by WinAmp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a lot of the time i have a large collection of music that i still want to seed for a few more weeks.
since i have a torrent program open all the time anyway it's easy to sometimes just play it from there.

and yeah i use foobar too.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 8, 2008)

skyman747 said:
			
		

> If I wanna listen to a song, I just youtube it.


You're crazy. The only reason record companies remotely tolerate such a thing is the horrible sound quality of Youtube. You're really getting less than half the substance of a piece of music by listening to it on Youtube.


----------



## nin10do (Dec 8, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> skyman747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



true but youtube isn't about quality, it's about convenience and speed.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 8, 2008)

nin10do said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I guess, but I'd really only use it for sampling and not for listening.

Torrents are too risky for music - I usually just search for direct HTTP downloads on Google, which works for me most of the time.


----------



## Seven (Dec 8, 2008)

Videos - MPC
Music - Foobar ♥


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 8, 2008)

itunes for me.


----------



## nin10do (Dec 8, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> itunes for me.



is it hacked? i don't like to use proprietry software on principle. i hate being chained to one software.


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 8, 2008)

nin10do said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, its not. iTunes is perfect for me. Lets just say I dont use the iTunes store...


----------



## sfunk (Dec 8, 2008)

Foobar is the only player for me. And these days you can customize it to look quite handsome too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## nin10do (Dec 8, 2008)

sfunk said:
			
		

> Foobar is the only player for me. And these days you can customize it to look quite handsome too
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ooh i'm always on the lookout for new foobar stuff. can you send me the links for your current skin or customisations.


----------



## alex (Dec 8, 2008)

VLC Media Player, best for Music & Videos. But I don't listen to music a lot on the computer, just on the PSP...


----------



## Dark (Dec 8, 2008)

Anyone know where I can find a media play that can play .mov videos?


----------



## Banger (Dec 8, 2008)

VLC or GOM should if not then real player or was it quick time? I dunno I rarely use .mov extension as its shitty,


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 8, 2008)

iTunes 'n' Zune


----------



## 754boy (Dec 8, 2008)

Winamp!!!!


----------



## m3rox (Dec 8, 2008)

Foobar is by far the best one I've ever used (so lite on resources compared to the others I've used).


----------



## Filter (Dec 8, 2008)

Winamp - For syncing my songs to my device
Songbird - radio, lyrics, last fm, etc..


----------



## sfunk (Dec 8, 2008)

nin10do said:
			
		

> sfunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, I wish I could but, the truth must come out; I've done little in the way of customizing it to look nice. I've browsed around and seen some pretty impressive things done though, I just haven't had the time to do so myself. That being said, I'm currently using an only slightly modified version of one of the default options given by the installer (0.9.5.6). I've forgeten which layout I chose but I still think it looks pretty darn good, definitley a far cry from the older versions which looked like a music playing text reader 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Now if you had some links for some neat foobar customizations I'd definitely be interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## KDH (Dec 8, 2008)

I use Audacious. It's like Winamp, but for Linux. I also use Amarok for syncing and mplayer's CLI for single songs and my longer playlists.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 8, 2008)

!?
I use iTunes.
WinAmp pissed me off with the freezing it had.


----------



## redact (Dec 8, 2008)

i use mplayer and the windows front end for it that comes with mediacoder


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 8, 2008)

I use realplayer for both movies and music.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Dec 8, 2008)

Windows media player for music but zoom player for movies.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 8, 2008)

i dont prefer itunes bu that what i use...


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 8, 2008)

Winamp for music and Media player classic for movies.


----------



## Zenith94 (Dec 8, 2008)

iTunes and Youtube for the music video when I don't want to buy it.


----------



## damole (Dec 8, 2008)

I just use VLC for everything now. Haha.

Edit: 100th post!


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 8, 2008)

Nothing.
foobar fucked up and I cba to fix it


----------



## m_kha (Dec 8, 2008)

Media player classic Homecinema for everything.


----------



## Kbs (Dec 8, 2008)

VLC for me.  I've used WMP on occasion too.


----------



## seedvt (Dec 9, 2008)

foobar2000 at home, Cowon D2 on the go.


----------



## Meatbrain (Dec 9, 2008)

I mainly use the new WMP, I like its setup. I have just about all of the above programs, never heard of foobar though. Does it fu-bar your computer?


----------



## Raika (Dec 9, 2008)

I use WMP.


----------



## Seven (Dec 9, 2008)

Meatbrain said:
			
		

> I mainly use the new WMP, I like its setup. I have just about all of the above programs, never heard of foobar though. Does it fu-bar your computer?


It you configure it correctly, your computer won't end up FUBAR'd (needless to say).

Out of all the media players listed, it uses up the least amount of resources for me.


----------



## TLSpartan (Dec 9, 2008)

MPD with Sonata as a frontend.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 9, 2008)

After all these years, i still like whipping the llama's ass.


----------



## enarky (Dec 9, 2008)

Amarok FTW! There's nothing better.


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't listen to a lot of music on my computer at home, so usually I just use VLC.  

I had been using MediaMonkey, because for a while, it was the only alternative I had to sync my Clix besides WMP.  

I'm switching my work player over to foobar as we speak.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Harumy (Dec 9, 2008)

I always use windows media player


----------



## Prime (Dec 9, 2008)

iTunes for music

VLC for video


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Dec 9, 2008)

I usually just use my phone.

Edit: But on the rare instance I listen to something on the computer, VLC. For video it depends on the format.
I notice that VLC messes up the subtitles of a lot of mkv's, so I use ZoomPlayer for those. Then I also use MPC for somethings.


----------



## Curley5959 (Dec 9, 2008)

VLC for videos

WMP for Music.. Playlists mainly


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 9, 2008)

iTunes. Everything I need, good organization, works well with what I need it to do. Also like the store.


----------



## jowan (Dec 10, 2008)

i use windows media player but lately im using itunes


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 10, 2008)

Winamp.
Windows Media Player suddenly started to skip and hack and slash song parts :S


----------



## Raestloz (Dec 11, 2008)

Windows Media Player 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like things original and official, there's no point in having Vista Ultimate if I don't enjoy Windows Media Player 11.

But, why does Windows Media Center not included too?

Actually, if Microsoft got some decent protetion, I'll go for Live OneCare and Windows Security Center, but meh. Sometimes 3rd party products is better


----------



## Meatbrain (Dec 11, 2008)

My WMP tends to take a few to load song every once in a while. I still can't part with it as a music player though.


----------



## Earl (Dec 11, 2008)

I use winamp, never really tried using anything else though.

*Posts merged*

Oh and VLC for video!


----------



## Killermech (Dec 11, 2008)

Billy, beats foobar on using minimum resources.
It's extremely basic in looks, but who gives a damn on how a music player looks like when it's the music that matters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.sheepfriends.com/?page=billy&am...illy_screenshot

You can find it in the same site as well.


----------



## rungis2963 (Dec 11, 2008)

I currently use iTunes. YouTube when I want to listen a song I don't have in my collection.


----------



## Radio (Dec 11, 2008)

Winamp mainly.  I think Windows Media player is actually a pretty good program but I started using Winamp a few years back and just stuck with it.  
I use itunes occassionally for the store.


----------



## Legobot (Dec 19, 2008)

Im not too fond of how wmp looks but i dont like installing programs i dont really need


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 20, 2008)

winamp

its the best. period.
plus i have like 30 plugins so its all good


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 20, 2008)

Windows Media Player but it's mostly used for video game trailers since I don't listen to music on the computer a lot since I have a Zune.


----------



## Immortal Game (Dec 20, 2008)

I like iTunes's party shuffle.  I wish iPods/iPhones had party shuffle. xP


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 20, 2008)

If I don't have my Zune on me, I use iTunes.

I friggin' love my Zune.


----------



## Reaper (Dec 23, 2008)

WMP, but usually YouTubeeeeee


----------



## SpikeyBryan (Dec 28, 2008)

Lol, I usually listen to my own music, but when I feel like something new, I go to pandora


----------



## aphirst (Dec 28, 2008)

Quod Libet or Rhythmbox for the win!
We'll have none of these shocking Windows players on my Linux machine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







VLC only for videos (but it's rubbish now it uses QT :'( ), Gnomad2 to sync to my ZEN, and I will soon set up MPD. Good Times.


----------



## thepspgamer (Jan 1, 2009)

im always using itunes, all my music is loaded and easy to listen too

just for the curious


----------



## Satangel (Jan 1, 2009)

Foobar offcourse, great program


----------



## Reaper (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh yeah, I also use Pandora.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 1, 2009)

Windows Media Player... added all my music to the collection without me doing anything... so I saw no reason to switch.


----------



## Hachibei (Jan 1, 2009)

Windows Media Player for music, Media Player Classic for videos and stuff.


----------



## JPH (Jan 1, 2009)

iTunes...I honestly don't know why so many dislike it.
I use it to listen to music (of course), watch movies, put music on my iPhone, and to manage my iPhone Applications. 

The software is easy-to-use; straightforward.


----------



## science (Jan 1, 2009)

I agree with jaypee, its a great program, and I don't know why people hate it.

iTunes for me


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jan 2, 2009)

MediaMonkey


----------



## Mimoy (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm using iTunes mostly because I may plan on getting a iPod soon and the iTunes was on the computer already when my brother had given me the computer I have right now.


----------



## phoenixtaku (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't like listening music.
But if I do want to listen to a song I usually just youtube it.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 3, 2009)

winamp or amarok


----------

